# Advice when buying used iPhone?



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

Well. like most of us out here, I'm tired waiting for Rogers. I'm starting to look at used iphones in the Toronto area. I'm seeing a few used and about a million "BNIB unlocked" on all of the various sites. Obviously the majority are probably scams and I don't want to waste my time. So what I'm wondering is, if I eventually find someone that seems legit, what should I be looking for as far as problems. I've been studying this phone for a year now and I do have a touch already. I'm basically wondering, if I meet someone with the phone do I just simply need to see it working and I'm good to go? I figure that even if it isn't unlocked I can just do that later right? Are there are issues when moving from one user to another? I've sold about 6 ipods to people and I've always wiped them and reformatted before giving them away. Is this pretty much the same process? I really don't think we're seeing this here any time soon and I'm tired of waiting. Any advice?


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

You're in Oakville. Not too far from the Apple store in Buffalo to buy a new one.

I used Independence to unlock my phone with firmware 1.1.4.

If you must buy used, ask for the original bill of sale.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

A brand new one is a last resort. My brother actually does a lot of business in the states and it would be easy for him to pick one up for me. They're actually on the US refurb store for $350 right now. What's the tax like there anyway?

As far as seeing the receipt, do I really care? I just want to make sure it's working right?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Sales tax in New York state is really low. A long the lines of 7-8% I believe.


I would just buy brand new. You never know what people have done with the phone. If you have any troubles you can just relock it go get a at&t prepaid sim and go claim your apple warranty.


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

Brand new 16GB is $499. How much are you buying a used 16GB in your city? How about BNIB? Seriously though, How much are you planning to actually spend/save on a used one?

If you don't have a receipt and something goes wrong how do you plan on getting it replaced or repaired?

I bought an iPhone from Apple using my credit card. I have the original receipt for warrantee purposes, I know the history of where the device has been and how it was used, I got loyalty points for the purchase on my credit card AND I have extended warrantee provided by credit card.

Why is some one selling a used phone? It's either stolen (is this what you want?), not working (or heavily worn in some way) or they are marking it up to make a profit. Do you really believe them when they say they didn't like it, don't need it, got a different phone, it was a gift/prize, need to pay the rent or can't afford the plan (I'd actually believe this one)?


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking at toronto.craigslist.org I see 8GB iPhone for $350-$699 and 16GB for $640-$750.

New from apple is US$399 (8GB) and US$499 (16GB). Why is new a last resort?

Currency conversion we're talking the same price in Canadian funds!


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

If you have a car or means to get to Buffalo definitely go with buying a brand new one. Like you said..there are a lot of scammers out there.
If you're buying it already unlocked (and as I wrote in a previous post...don't pay a penny extra for unlocking since you can do it yourself with absolutely NO hassle through programs like ZiPhone) I would just ask to slip your own SIM card in and make sure you can make a call and then ask them to call your mobile number to make sure it's receiving calls okay as well.
I'm not sure if this is actually necessary, but it put my mind at rest when I purchased mine over Craigslist. (I also got the original receipt from him as well.)
Best of luck!


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

Make sure the accelerometer is working.

Make sure the proximity sensor is working.

Test the screen.

Still no guarantee it wont stop working.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*All good points...*

That's why I was posting the question in the first place. I think you're all right, the savings (if any) probably aren't worth the risk for a used one. For the poster who said he ordered online, did you need an American card or address? Like I said, my brother is in the US all the time and it would be easy for him to get it so I think I might just go that way. Thanks guys. 

Anyone want to buy a used 8gb iPod Touch?

So now I'm thinking, my only concern is that I'm fairly certain we'll see a new iPhone 2.0 handset to go along with our iPhone 2.0 firmware in June. I'm just thinking out loud here, I shouldn't really care about 3G speeds as opposed to EDGE, right? That stuff only matters for data which is too expensive to use here anyways, right? Let's say they put the camera on the front or something so you can iChat. Again, it would use the data functions which are still too expensive here. I'm just wondering if I'll regret it in 3 months if they release a new and updated feature set but I really think my main purpose for getting an iPhone is to replace my Razr and Touch with a single device. If Rogers ever comes out with a data plan for the iPhone I can simply sign up then, right?


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd still really like to know why you were so insistent that a new phone would be a last resort and how much you intend to spend/save on a used phone.

If you really thought about getting a "hot" deal the chances are slim because the demand is so high for used or BNIB unless you get it directly from a crack head in exchange for their next hit.

iPhone 2.0 is misleading, as it's actually 1.2 firmware.

Yeah, there may be a second camera added to the phone for video conference or a 3G radio in June. There may not be. Regardless of the download rate (3G vs Edge) it's still not practical here until Rogers/Fido concede something in the data plans. However, for use on wifi this is could be useful. 3G radio also uses more power (i.e. lower batter life) but I think it will eventually appear (this much I'll speculate).

I wouldn't rely on Rogers or Fido releasing a data plan that you'll actually qualify for (i.e. they may lock to phones purchased from them) or be happy with (i.e. I'd be happy with a $100/month unlimited data plan but many other people wouldn't).

I bought my iPhone to enjoy now. I'll give you $99 for your used iPod Touch.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just a note about this "it's really 1.2 firmware" business:

I think it's quite possible that Apple has some features coming to the iPhone in June that they aren't ready to talk about/share with devs at this point.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

As far as the new one being a last resort, I simply meant I'd look and see what the used market was like first. Obviously, it's a shady market and the deals aren't that hot right now so I'll most likely go new. As far as the 1.2 firmware? No, they said 2.0 firmware. Anyway, just a hunch that the firmware will also come with a new 2.0 hardware. It's actually almost a given. I agree with Chas that we'll be getting a few surprises in June when it's ready. 

Oh yeah, I'll assume you were being sarcastic about the $100 for the Touch.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

iandesign said:


> Obviously, it's a shady market and the deals aren't that hot right now so I'll most likely go new.


I'm sure there are some legit folks as well that see a niche market to cater their hacking skills to. But personally no, I'd never spring upwards of $600 for something without any warranty.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iandesign said:


> As far as the new one being a last resort, I simply meant I'd look and see what the used market was like first. Obviously, it's a shady market and the deals aren't that hot right now so I'll most likely go new. As far as the 1.2 firmware? No, they said 2.0 firmware.


Just for clarification's sake, the developer kit out now *does* say 1.2 firmware, so there's some speculation as to whether the "2.0" moniker is just marketing's name for it or whether more of it is coming. I fall into the latter camp, because I know Apple and I know they NEVER lay *all* their cards out on the table.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*I did it!*

Well, I went with my gut and just drove to Buffalo and got one. It was also a great day yesterday so the wife and I just made a day out of it. Anyway, got back last night and had it all done in minutes. It's almost funny how easy it was to unlock. God bless software. My wife can't really understand my excitement with this kind of stuff. I've owned every iPod there's been, but I've been waiting for something like this since the first gen ipod so I'm ecstatic. Anyway, thanks for all the advice and come on SDK!


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the purchase, I hpe you can get alot of use out of it.

Although my ex wife actually works for Apple she didn't get my excitement over technology.

I've been exploring the SDK as I'm planning to make a native application as part of my home automation and control system (though have thought of a few other projects I'd like to work with others on). The current SDK doesn't have an interface builder for native apps yet.

What kind of apps are you hoping for?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

> I bought my iPhone to enjoy now. I'll give you $99 for your used iPod Touch.


Sad.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

iandesign said:


> Well, I went with my gut and just drove to Buffalo and got one. It was also a great day yesterday so the wife and I just made a day out of it. Anyway, got back last night and had it all done in minutes. It's almost funny how easy it was to unlock. God bless software. My wife can't really understand my excitement with this kind of stuff. I've owned every iPod there's been, but I've been waiting for something like this since the first gen ipod so I'm ecstatic. Anyway, thanks for all the advice and come on SDK!


Congrats!! Now enjoy playing with it non-stop for at least a week...it doesn't become just "a phone" for...well...I still see mine each day and am in awe


----------

